# Ya Know What We Require?  I Believe (As Always) That I Do!



## YayGollum (Jun 30, 2007)

Greetings, all. Always the debate with myself over which section to put such a thread in. That Member Announcements place looks like the place to tell all about any random thought directed to all. But this place has a more specific description, informing me that it's for ideas about changes, at times. Mayhaps that means that the Member Announcements section is more for the useless stuff like ---> I order you to somehow obtain a joyous memory of the most recent anniversary of your birth (same as ---> Happy Birthday!)! I also chose this place because it has a cooler name. 

sorry for losing a few people back there. I rambled. oh well. Sure, this section is always advertising open-mindedness towards all members, but I was bored and figured that stirring creative juices around could be fun. 

Here's the premise of one idea ---> Had we not thought about adding one of those little chatting type features to this particular website? A little thing for humans to write back and forth at each other a lot faster than just tossing posts or Private Message things? Did I make that up? oh well. 

Here's the idea ---> Yeah, make one of those, then, Speed Debates! Oo! My brand of thing! Unless you can flip through your books superly quickly (or somehow inserted the books into your computers, for a quick reference) or know quotes by heart, no more quotes to prove me wrong! Merely my wits and half-remembered facts versus yours!


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 30, 2007)

I believed that one of those little chatty things would be good though it might not be used much in the end at first it will be full all the time. Just don't get one of those ones that erase the messages after 24 hours.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 30, 2007)

Ah, I would not be the one to toss preferences at. I am not a huge expert on this internet thing. Or little chat type capabilities. In real life, either.  But then, mayhaps you were directing that preference at the general group of members who would know more about such things. Whoops. I shall hide in a corner, then. Also, hey, I'd use the thing all of the time! Attempting to chat at anyone who breezes through, usually getting ignored. It'd be great!


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 30, 2007)

Mmmm getting ignored on those things is fun because you can type random stuff in it and no one pays any attention at all.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 30, 2007)

Eh. I would disagree with that, since the next people to come along and read it might be confused ("Why is the superly cool YayGollum person goading me?") or annoyed ("Garn! YayGollum person, always typing just to hear himself type! Useless goads! Where are the Speed Debates?).


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah but then...nope I have nothing to say in reply.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 30, 2007)

Ah, merely wishing to obtain the last word? So helpful! Mayhaps I should have pointed out ---> This thread was meant for all to come up with ideas. You shouldn't feel forced into merely discussing all of my amazing ones.

Here's another ---> How's about some different picture type things up top? *checks around for the Amarie Veanne person*


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 30, 2007)

Mmmmm that would be quite interesting if it could be done.

Umm interesting ideas.....Man I love music...


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 1, 2007)

I like both ideas, but, unfortunately, I am not quite sure how to make it happen. Can it really be done with a message board?


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 2, 2007)

Not knowing the answers to such questions, I came here to ask. *sigh* So few of the terrifying humans in charge read such things, apparently. *sniff* Ah, but mayhaps they merely haven't responded because they are hard at work at attempting to figure out how to implement my amazingly great ideas. 

Here's another, which I may or may not have already mentioned ---> Debates between Tolkien type websites! Our best versus their best! Way more minds to have fun with. Would generate all kinds of achingly entertaining loyalty towards websites.


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 3, 2007)

There are some things that are called Shoutboxes. That might be good if anyone knows what I am talking about.


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 3, 2007)

Yes, SayBox. That would be very good. I've used them before, they are wonderful. 

Here's a link to the site where you get one.

They are so freaking easy to manage, not to mention FREE! Cost effective oh evil Mods and Admins!


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 3, 2007)

Mmmm very nice but I was think more like the one on this sight here. The sight is inactive so I will go and put some things in the shoutbox there. so you guys can see.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jul 6, 2007)

I agree, whether a chatroom or a Shoutbox depends on what those in charge decide. But it would liven up activity, and get people knowing one another better.


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 7, 2007)

I think Shoutbox over Chatroom because when I am on there is hardly ever anyone else on so it would not be used as much as a Shoutbox I think.


----------

